# sich jemandem empfehlen



## Luchjo

¿En el siguiente párrafo, _*sich jemandem empfehlen* _significa *ponerse a las órdenes de alguien*?
_An den nächsten Tagen stellten sich dann die Nachbarinnen ein, um *sich* Mama zu *empfehlen*, um den ersten Pflichtbesuch zu absolvieren, um sich zu informieren, um alles auszuspähen; das heißt, um aus der Nähe zu sehen, was sie am ersten Tag aus der Ferne gesehen hatten: was wir nach dem Transport ausgepackt hatten.
_​¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Luchjo:
pienso que este _sich empfehlen_ se puede traducir con *recomendar *en la siguiente accepción del DLE:


> *4*. tr. Hacer recomendable a alguien. U. t. c. prnl.


Las vecinas casi hacen recomendable sí mismo (su misma persona) a la mamá.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alemanita

Luchjo said:


> ¿En el siguiente párrafo, _*sich jemandem empfehlen* _significa *ponerse a las órdenes de alguien*?
> _An den nächsten Tagen stellten sich dann die Nachbarinnen ein, um *sich* Mama zu *empfehlen*, um den ersten Pflichtbesuch zu absolvieren, um sich zu informieren, um alles auszuspähen; das heißt, um aus der Nähe zu sehen, was sie am ersten Tag aus der Ferne gesehen hatten: was wir nach dem Transport ausgepackt hatten.
> _​¡Gracias de antemano!




Sí. Opino que sí se puede decir que sich jemandem empfehlen  significa, como en este ejemplo, ponerse a las órdenes de alguien.

Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

Quiero añadir una entrada de Wiktionary, en alemán:





> empfehlen
> *Bedeutungen:*
> [..]
> [2] reflexiv, gehoben, veraltend, in Höflichkeitsformeln: einen Gruß entbieten


Es esta acepción la que aquí encaja. No sé si _recomendar _también puede tener este significado.


----------



## Luchjo

Según esa última acepción: _um _*sich*_ Mama zu _*empfehlen = a saludar a mamá. *¡Gracias por sus comentarios!


----------



## Alemanita

Alemanita said:


> Sí. Opino que sí se puede decir que sich jemandem empfehlen  significa, como en este ejemplo, ponerse a las órdenes de alguien.
> 
> Saludos.



Me refería a esta acepción

a la orden, a las órdenes:

3. expr. U. como fórmula de cortesía para ofrecerse a la disposición de otra persona.

Una manera un poco anticuada, en ambos idiomas, para presentarse.

Saludos.


----------

